

What happens when you put stupid people in charge of stuff. - mattmaroon
http://www.dems.gov/index.asp?Type=B_PR&SEC={D68CD0B2-1442-4804-9F6B-AF67DE7FF585}&DE={FDD09C4F-E958-4E13-A92B-179C2FAC6FEA}&Design=PrintView#_edn1

======
martey
Least friendly URL ever.

~~~
kingnothing
Looks like any Amazon URL to me.

